# Projects Ending (?) 2012



## KieX (Feb 13, 2012)

There's a couple of projects that are close to being completed in the near future. So for anyone interested, here's a collection of what's known at the moment.

Sekerob is a Community Advisor and puts together a series of charts available here which collate all the information we know and the information he sometimes gets special access to.

The image below is a chart of the progress of each project.



Spoiler











*Projects Ending*

*Help Cure Muscular Dystrophy - Phase 2* Info
*Help Fight Childhood Cancer* Info _(Ending, but new set of WU possibly in May)_
*Help Conquer Cancer* Info _(Almost completed, but talk of GPU WU's in future?)_

This is information that changes quite often but thought I'd share what is current.


----------

